# Word of the Day:  Discombobulate



## Ruthanne (Sep 11, 2020)

*Discombobulate*, meaning “to confuse, frustrate,” sounds like something straight out of a cartoon. It was first recorded in the form discomboberate in the early 1800s, and apparently originated as a humorous imitation of hifalutin-sounding Latin *words*.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 11, 2020)

I have been quite *discombobulated* lately and it may be that I need to sleep another hour at night.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 11, 2020)

I bet just about the whole world right now is discombobulated with all the events of the present year.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 11, 2020)

After a night out on the town, I felt discombobulated in the morning.


----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 11, 2020)

So as I stumble thru life ,, am I discombobulated or just  an old lady   trying to not act her age?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 11, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> So as I stumble thru life ,, am I discombobulated or just  an old lady   trying to not act her age?


Live life large and accept both!


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 11, 2020)

Waking up after an anaesthetic is bound to discombobulate one's thinking


----------

